# could she be pregnant



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi, i dont want any rows with anybody, but do these look like signs of her being prengnant. I have the book of the bitch and read the dates when to expect things to change, but just wondered if anybody could tell. She could be about 32 days, thanks

pregnanttia003.jpg - Image - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2008)

not very easy to say,is it her first litter??if so she may not show visably till around5/6 weeks


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

Yer if she is it will be her first and last its just that her nipples are pinker i think and stick out more


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2008)

As clare has said very hard to tell,
The vet can scan her though and confirm pregnancy and also give you an approx number of pups,which is useful when it comes to whelping.


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

I woudl personally be inclined to think she is from the photo, but as others have said, it is impossible to tell from a photo, and a bitch having a phantom can show all the signs. Has she got any discharge at all or is she off her food at all?

She does need to be scanned really to confirm any pregnancy. Otherwise you risk over-feeding a bitch that isn't pregnant. 

Glad you bought BOTB. What are you feeding your girl? Have you got a whel;ping box sorted etc? Do you need any help of where to get things?


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2008)

Hi....
they say the nipples going a rosey red color is a sign and they start to get these lil raised rings around the nipple area aswell...looking at that ild say she is.

u say she could be 32 days pregnant, do u not know the exact date she mated on????


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

yer she first mated on the 22nd of june but did not lock, they only locked once about 3 days later. I was going to bring her cage in for her to welp in but thinking about it, its gonna be hard to get to her if she is in trouble although there is 2 doors on it. The last week i have been feeding her 3 small meals of Iams puppy food mixed in with tescos premium puppy tin food just incase she is, she seem to turn her nose up in the morning to just the dry food thats why i tried the puppy tin food so she was not going hungry, and she sits next to me all the time, even before my backside touches the chair she is on my lap.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2008)

If she did actually mate on 25/6 I'd say there is a pretty good chance she is, probably was the most fertile time for her, maybe that was why mating did not complete on 22nd, maybe she was not ready'

DT


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

Thats what we thought, but she was standing for him, i will phone the vets and see if they do the scanning, i wonder how much that would be, cant wait to find out if she is or not.


----------



## poochimama (Apr 24, 2008)

have to say she looks slightly rounded on one side 
You as an owner will notice differences more in her .......... vet can palpitate from day 26-35 of pregs but tbh 6 weeks they suddenly drop and u can obviously see


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

Ok thanks i will keep fingers crossed and wait, sometimes when she lays next to me she has a slight bump then it disapears unless the weight is just settling to the other side.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2008)

Is there a need for a scan? I would expect your vet would be able to feel! 
DT


----------



## poochimama (Apr 24, 2008)

sent pm hun with a link hope it helps


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2008)

krrbl123 said:


> Thats what we thought, but she was standing for him, i will phone the vets and see if they do the scanning, i wonder how much that would be, cant wait to find out if she is or not.


just add a few more extra days on the birth day..it may well mean watching her for nearly a week nearer time lol...coz they can have a bit early and they can carry abit later....i had to do that and boy my eyes was on my cheeks lol.


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

Great link thanks, but i wouls be scared to feel her my self incase i hurt her, i will start looking into all the welping things i need, thanks


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Is there a need for a scan? I would expect your vet would be able to feel!
> DT


After about 24 days the foetuses change shape from round to a kind of sausage shape. It is harder for the vet to feel anything reliably then until later on.

A scan is harmless and will be useful to give an approx estimate of the size of litter, (in an experienced scanner) especially helpful if someone hasn't whelped a bitch before. It only costs about £30 and aside from anything else, it is nice to see the little heartbeats! 

krrbl123, a crate/cage isn't suitable for whelping, as, as you say, it would be hard to get to your bitch if you need to. Also, tiny pups can get caught in the mesh. A proper whelping box is essential IMO, although costly.

You will also probably need a puppy pen when the pups get older, and more newspaper than you can ever imagine!


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

ok thanks i will start collecting now. i just read on the link a childs swimming pool in ok but i will look for a welping box if not my husband can make one he makes kitchens so im sure he could make one.


----------



## mel (Jul 19, 2008)

If its a deliberate mate why wouldnt you have her scanned ? I have my girls scanned on day 32 if you dont want to take her the vets for it done there are lots of mobile scanners and for £30 its not only clarification but gives you an estimate to how many so your well prepared


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks i will look it that, it will be nice to see and hear the pups. She had some clear discharge today just a little bit was not sure if it was where she had a wee but when i touched it , it was stretchy lovely. I have to go to the vets tomorrow my cat needs her stiches out i will ask about the scanning, thanks


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2008)

krrbl123 said:


> Thanks i will look it that, it will be nice to see and hear the pups. She had some clear discharge today just a little bit was not sure if it was where she had a wee but when i touched it , it was stretchy lovely. I have to go to the vets tomorrow my cat needs her stiches out i will ask about the scanning, thanks


sorry i had to laff  stretchy lol.


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> sorry i had to laff  stretchy lol.


At least you were laughing, I was eating my cornflakes at the time! LOL


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> sorry i had to laff  stretchy lol.


lol    me to


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2008)

kittykat said:


> At least you were laughing, I was eating my cornflakes at the time! LOL


ohhh gawd lol 


nici said:


> lol    me to


hehehe

it was the word stretchy that did it for me, i know where shes coming from, ive done a few touch testers around theee area be4 lol.

edited...dogs area that is....ok even that dont sound good.


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

The things we do


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2008)

krrbl123 said:


> The things we do


well we ave to know these things dont we


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Are you gong to get the pups checked at the vet or wont you bother.

Im sorry but i think you should have looked into all this before getting your dog humped.
Most good breeders do lots and lots of research before even thinking of breeding(INC HEALTH CHECKS).
I also think you should make the time to read some books.
I can tel from your threads you do not have a clue what you are doing its the poor dog and pups i feel sorry for... i think you are doing it to make some quick cash-DISGUSTING.


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

krrbl123 said:


> The things we do


............. i dont think you do much?????


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

Sorry but money has nothing to do with it, i read you have 8 bitches you aint out for money are you, do you keep them in a shed in the garden or something and breed them one at a time. How can you give all 8 bitches full attention so yours can not be pets but just for making money ( oh sorry to better all the breeds). How many dogs do you have as well to stud out?


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

krrbl123 said:


> Sorry but money has nothing to do with it, i read you have 8 bitches you aint out for money are you, do you keep them in a shed in the garden or something and breed them one at a time. How can you give all 8 bitches full attention so yours can not be pets but just for making money ( oh sorry to better all the breeds). How many dogs do you have as well to stud out?


I think you have your wires crossed,it's clueless that owns 8 I think not cavrooney,unless you were aiming that at clueless?
As far as I'm aware,Cav rooney has a staffy,and two ckc spaniels.

I feel I must agree with the above posts from reading inbetween the lines,I don't think you know the first thing about breeding,have you confirmed she's in whelp yet?

Everyone on here has given good advice yet you still choose to ignore it,how on earth are you supposed to do your best for your bitch when you choose to ignore experienced breeders advice?
I enquired about testing for L2/HC with the companion vets and still awaiting a reply 3 days later,great service they don't provide,
Get yourself a good experienced vet,get the pregnancy confirmed and do the best for your girl and her puppies.


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

krrbl123 said:


> Sorry but money has nothing to do with it, i read you have 8 bitches you aint out for money are you, do you keep them in a shed in the garden or something and breed them one at a time. How can you give all 8 bitches full attention so yours can not be pets but just for making money ( oh sorry to better all the breeds). How many dogs do you have as well to stud out?


I have 4 bitches and 1 dog....
my staffie as been spayed?
1 of my cavs is my own dog bread by myself only one in the litter so what money did i make..when i paid for 2 scans and stud fee if i was after money i would surely have sold him on.
I only have 1 cav that i can breed from as i would not breed until they are over 2 years.
Im sure you have your wires crossed about me?


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

yes i did have my wires crossed about the 8 bitches sorry about that , but i aint out for money at all, i asked again about the tests and they do recomend you to someone if you want it done. When i told them that her mum was clear and the dog she breed with is a top blood line and fully tested the vet said there should not be a problem its only if you have to dog carriers that pass it on to the puppys. All the puppy will be vet checked when they are born. And i want to find out about a scanner that can come to your home, because i heard that you can get them. Also i have brought the book of the bitch book as well


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

krrbl123 said:


> yes i did have my wires crossed about the 8 bitches sorry about that , but i aint out for money at all, i asked again about the tests and they do recomend you to someone if you want it done. When i told them that her mum was clear and the dog she breed with is a top blood line and fully tested the vet said there should not be a problem its only if you have to dog carriers that pass it on to the puppys. All the puppy will be vet checked when they are born. And i want to find out about a scanner that can come to your home, because i heard that you can get them. Also i have brought the book of the bitch book as well


Did you see your bitches Dam's certificates or reg papers saying L2 HGA Clear HC Clear and did you see the stud dogs papers saying the same?
Can I ask how you know the dog is from a top bloodline?
Have you confirmed she's in whelp?


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

krrbl123 said:


> yes i did have my wires crossed about the 8 bitches sorry about that , but i aint out for money at all, i asked again about the tests and they do recomend you to someone if you want it done. When i told them that her mum was clear and the dog she breed with is a top blood line and fully tested the vet said there should not be a problem its only if you have to dog carriers that pass it on to the puppys. All the puppy will be vet checked when they are born. And i want to find out about a scanner that can come to your home, because i heard that you can get them. Also i have brought the book of the bitch book as well


Yes but surely you should have done all this before even considering to breed from a dog.
I am far from perfect and am always willing to listen to good advice but you seem like when members say things you dont want to hear you start a silly argument.
Are you aware the rescue centers all full to the brim with unwanted staffies-so why breed from a bitch that is not health tested or kc reg..


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

I have not seen the mums but have been friends with the owner for 36 years and i would not thought she would lie to me and she lives along way from me now so dont see her much ( im not making excuses ) and the stud is my mate up the road she has all his papers in frames on the wall so i have seen all of them. Dyonis black jack is his kennel club name not sure if the spelling is right. you can see him in my photo bucket
tiageorge023.jpg - Image - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

krrbl123 said:


> I have not seen the mums but have been friends with the owner for 36 years and i would not thought she would lie to me and she lives along way from me now so dont see her much ( im not making excuses ) and the stud is my mate up the road she has all his papers in frames on the wall so i have seen all of them. Dyonis black jack is his kennel club name not sure if the spelling is right. you can see him in my photo bucket
> tiageorge023.jpg - Image - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


If all this is correct why did they not inform you about how important health checks are?


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

I cant answer that question, my be because her dog is a top dog, and Tia has nothing wrong with she is a fit fast can heae and see everything she is a healthy dog, i can understand everything you are saying about back yard breeders and money makers but i can assure you im not one of thoses people. If she is pregnant for have got homes already me , the studs owner someone in the family and someone i work with, and i have not asked for any money coz i know they will have good homes to go to. If she has many more that 4 then i will sell them to the right homes for just what it cost me for vet checks, worming and feeding.


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

also we tried the rescue centres before we got tia, but they would not let us have a dog because we have 3 young boys and they dont allow it, also i would not get a staff from a rescue place while the boys are still young because we dont know how they were brought up.


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

krrbl123 said:


> Sorry but money has nothing to do with it, i read you have 8 bitches you aint out for money are you, do you keep them in a shed in the garden or something and breed them one at a time. How can you give all 8 bitches full attention so yours can not be pets but just for making money ( oh sorry to better all the breeds). How many dogs do you have as well to stud out?


Its me that you are trying to aim your post at yet again I do have 8 bitches. But unlike some people who breed only for the Money or any or old excuse. I will set the record straight with you.
8 Bitches only 2 used to breed from so far and only another 2 that I would take a litter from.
4 I will/ have bred are better standards of the breed. Have been shown and did/ are doing well in showring.
Other 4 are from various circumstances, mainly bought from Crested Numpties who were only selling/ getting rid of dogs to be used for breeding.

All my bitches are well looked after Thank You. I changed my lifestyle and working life to ensure that They all live in the house along with a 12 year old GSD and a 20year old Moggy
I am up and down the country promoting my breed not going down the parks to introduce my bitches to a dog. Any Studs I use I have watched their movement etc... studied their Peds and viewed any Progency and then decided


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

Ok,
Well we have been in this breed 20 yrs,I do not recognise the stud names at all,might recognise some breeding behind him.
Without seeing the certificates and to go on word of mouth it is risky so you are not 100% sure Tia is Clear.She is untested and you haven't seen any paperwork to back up her status.Another reason why she should be tested.

"i can understand everything you are saying about back yard breeders and money makers but i can assure you im not one of thoses people." Really ?
What would you class yourself as then?

Certainly not ethical,or responsible,you are breeding from an untested,Unreg bitch,you haven't confirmed pregnancy,not testing her,cutting every corner possible,Isn't this what a typical BYB,puppy farmer does?


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

Sorry but it was not at you as i have said sorry before to cavroony i was answering to her questions to me, i have already said sorry it was a mistake in names.


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

krrbl123 said:


> Sorry but it was not at you as i have said sorry before to cavroony i was answering to her questions to me, i have already said sorry it was a mistake in names.


Well I have 8 bitches so did sound very much like me and you do seem to have a problem with me


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

No i dont thats where you are wrong i just get angry at the way you were talking to me thats all. And i madw a mistake in names thats all i was reading another post and you both must of been answering and i got muddled with the names thats all.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

Right so do u have any idea how far gone your bitch is if at all?
You are saying you care for your dog so get her to a vets and get her checked over, yes i disagree with this pregnancy BUT she is your dog and as a dog owner you should be pulling your finger out and atleast getting her checked over!
Oh and i read the bit about your vet not checking her my solution FIND A BETTER VET!!
maybe if you start behaving like a responsible pet owner people may talk to you a bit better but at the min u are acting like a spoilt child because u weren't praised for getting ur un checked bitch pregnant


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

krrbl123 said:


> No i dont thats where you are wrong i just get angry at the way you were talking to me thats all. And i madw a mistake in names thats all i was reading another post and you both must of been answering and i got muddled with the names thats all.


Do you class me as a back yard breeder..when i have only 1 bitch to breed from and she only had one in her last litter which i kept myself i will try for one more litter and than that will be it,she is kc reg ,clear health checks and to breed standard.
Im not saying i have not bread from other dogs over the years but i have never done what you have done.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

sallyanne said:


> Ok,
> Well we have been in this breed 20 yrs,I do not recognise the stud names at all,might recognise some breeding behind him.
> Without seeing the certificates and to go on word of mouth it is risky so you are not 100% sure Tia is Clear.She is untested and you haven't seen any paperwork to back up her status.Another reason why she should be tested.
> 
> ...


Just in case you missed this post 
Mean't to add he may have quality lines but that means nothing,has he been shown and deemed to be top quality by breed judges?


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

sallyanne said:


> Just in case you missed this post
> Mean't to add he may have quality lines but that means nothing,has he been shown and deemed to be top quality by breed judges?


Do you really think the answer to this will be yes He has mated a untested, unregistered bitch down the road


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

clueless said:


> Do you really think the answer to this will be yes He has mated a untested, unregistered bitch down the road


Lol,stranger things have happened 

See owners can own quality dogs then have total disregard for the health and welfare of the bitch and any pups produced and the breeds future,because a stud fee is more important.
I see both owners at fault here,the stud dog by allowing him to mate an untested un reg bitch and we have a code of ethics to follow and even worse allowing an un reg un tested bitch continue with a pregnancy,with the owner not having a clue what their doing.
They point blank refuse to take in any of the info given,regarding scanning,feeding testing etc...and who will suffer at the end of it,certainly won't be the owner,it will be the bitch and her pups and maybe the new owners having to deal with health issues which could have been avoided with careful thought and consideration.
http://www.psbtc.org.uk/index.php?page=code_of_ethics
6. I shall not permit any of my pure bred dogs to be mated to a dog of a different breed, to a cross-bred dog, or to an *unregistered dog* of the same breed.

Anyone have a brickwall handy lol


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

ow she as gone.. think that says it all...


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

I never called you a bsb i said im not one of thoses people.


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

If she is she would be between 35 and 39 day depends on when and if she fell.


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

I am sorry but not going answer you no more as we not getting any where.
I realy dont want a slangin match..


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

no i dont either but some people seem to enjoy it,


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

krrbl123 said:


> I never called you a bsb i said im not one of thoses people.


I didn't call anyone a BYB,read the post properly!
So what sort of Breeder are you then,I asked this a few posts ago.



krrbl123 said:


> no i dont either but some people seem to enjoy it,


I don't enjoy it either but I do care passionatly about my breed,and it's welfare and I hate to see it been abused.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

I personally would not Breed a dog that does not have papers.. Her pups will also be unregistered.. 

People buy specific breeds and want there kc papers as proof the dog is a good eg of the breed.

I didn't have my dog scanned but the vet had a good feel, he didn't feel my bitch needed scanning. But from him having a good feel he said he could feel apprx 6. 

I didn't go out and buy the most expensive pup but she wasn't the cheapest either.. 
I liked her parents and liked there temp and build. So I bought my maizie.

Good luck with you due puppies and make sure you hvae a vet number on hand for any unexpected emergencies.. 

Can I ask as I can't remember is your staffie a full staffie?


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

Like i said before we are breeding because we both want a puppy from both the dogs together , not for showing where we find just the one that we think is good and then get rid of the others to who ever, he is clear of everything and papered her mum is clear with out papers and thats it, he has already been done and she will be done as soon as if she is or not, we gave them one go and thats it. If she aint i will find a puppy some where else to buy prob one with out papers becuase they are cheaper, Like i said before people are doing to make money but i aint its that simple.


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

yes she is a full staffy, both parents were staffs. just not kc. Although her ear stand up most of the time lol, none of her brothers or sisters ear stick up. I think that might of been my thought i always used to rub and play with her ears when she was a pup and the vet said if you do that you can stimulate the blood flow which makes them stand up. Apparently some dogs have to have this done for there breed.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

krrbl123 said:


> Like i said before we are breeding because we both want a puppy from both the dogs together , not for showing where we find just the one that we think is good and then* get rid of the others to who ever,* he is clear of everything and papered her mum is clear with out papers and thats it, he has already been done and she will be done as soon as if she is or not, we gave them one go and thats it. If she aint i will find a puppy some where else to buy prob one with out papers becuase they are cheaper, Like i said before people are doing to make money but i aint its that simple.


Pups wouldn't be eligible for showing anyway,as there not KC Reg,you'll get rid of the others to who ever....very good sign of a decent ethical responsible breeder 
You really don't care do you,to whoever 
No wonder our breed is in such a state,do they know on the sbt forum your bitch is untested,unreg and been bred from with pups going to whoever?
Who ever has the most cash?

So again what sort of Breeder do you class yourself as?
Goood,average,below average,ethical responsible reputable which one,oh rule out the ethical responsible reputable one


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

krrbl123 said:


> yes she is a full staffy, both parents were staffs. just not kc. Although her ear stand up most of the time lol, none of her brothers or sisters ear stick up. I think that might of been my thought i always used to rub and play with her ears when she was a pup and the vet said if you do that you can stimulate the blood flow which makes them stand up. Apparently some dogs have to have this done for there breed.


So if neither parent were KC Reg and you have nothing to back this up,how the hell do you know for sure? 
She doesn't look like a full SBT to me


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

Read the post again i never said i would get rid of the other pups to who ever, i said breeders that show, they only breed to find the perfect dog for showing and that they might only get one out of the whole litter. i never said me. I will only sell to people we know and that has a good home and time to spend with there dog.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

krrbl123 said:


> Like i said before we are breeding because we both want a puppy from both the dogs together ,* not for showing where we find just the one that we think is good and then get rid of the others to who ever*, he is clear of everything and papered her mum is clear with out papers and thats it, he has already been done and she will be done as soon as if she is or not, we gave them one go and thats it. If she aint i will find a puppy some where else to buy prob one with out papers becuase they are cheaper, Like i said before people are doing to make money but i aint its that simple.


You are exactly as I thought u were a byb who wants to make a quick buck and stuff anyone else of the pups! I pity your bitch! Answer me this as u clearly havn't answered my other question  if your bitch throws a good litter will u breed from her again?


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

krrbl123 said:


> yes she is a full staffy, both parents were staffs. just not kc. Although her ear stand up most of the time lol, none of her brothers or sisters ear stick up. I think that might of been my thought i always used to rub and play with her ears when she was a pup and the vet said if you do that you can stimulate the blood flow which makes them stand up. Apparently some dogs have to have this done for there breed.


Surely you don't honestly think she is full SBT?


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

krrbl123 said:


> Read the post again i never said i would get rid of the other pups to who ever, i said breeders that show, they only breed to find the perfect dog for showing and that they might only get one out of the whole litter. i never said me. I will only sell to people we know and that has a good home and time to spend with there dog.


I did read the post correctly,Kerri don't try and twist things,it's in black and white above,it states :
*we are breeding because we both want a puppy from both the dogs together , not for showing where we find just the one that we think is good and then get rid of the others to who ever*

So again what sort of Breeder are you?


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

have you read the post before if she is then she wil be getting done as soon as she can after, the dad has already been done, if she aint now she will be booked in as soon as possible to be done, i read some where i think it was the book of the bitch its not that good to get her felt fot the puppys as it could cause her to miscarry, is this true or is it if you try yourself, is it the same if the vet does. Im not even praying she is pregnant because if she aint thats the end of it she will be getting done, here are somw photos ive just taken of her.
pregnanttia009.jpg - Image - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

im not twisting anything, im talking about breeders who breed for showing. i was saying they are the bad people that are only looking for a dog, i never said me. i said i aint one of those people.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

krrbl123 said:


> have you read the post before if she is then she wil be getting done as soon as she can after, the dad has already been done, if she aint now she will be booked in as soon as possible to be done, i read some where i think it was the book of the bitch its not that good to get her felt fot the puppys as it could cause her to miscarry, is this true or is it if you try yourself, is it the same if the vet does. Im not even praying she is pregnant because if she aint thats the end of it she will be getting done, here are somw photos ive just taken of her.
> pregnanttia009.jpg - Image - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


Right I think you need this bitch scanned asap,to establish whether or not she is pregnant,bitches that have phantoms do exactly the same as pregnant bitches including going into labour and making milk,the only they don't have is pups.
Can you not afford £30 to confirm pregnancy and get an approx size of litter.
If she is you need to up food from around 6 weeks onwards,you also need it confirmed so you can worm your bitch.
This advice has been given previously is there any valid reason why you are not doing what you have been advised to do ?
Think of your bitch!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

krrbl123 said:


> im not twisting anything, im talking about breeders who breed for showing. i was saying they are the bad people that are only looking for a dog, i never said me. i said i aint one of those people.


They are the bad people WHY?
They breed quality dogs,they know the breed inside out,they have waiting lists for pups,they health test dogs which are to be bred from,they breed to the standard,they do the best they can for there pregnant bitch,scanning worming,etc,they follow a code of ethics,they breed to further the breed and take it forward,they breed rarely and only when they have a good reason for doing so.

You certainly ain't one of those people,


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

Right i did ask the vet about scaning ITs £37 plus the price of 2 consultation fees they told me, thats another £50 i know i said oney not a problem, thats why i asked about a home visit one, is the feeling one not good enough. can someone give me a number for a mobile then please.


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

But they say you only get one good one out of a litter so what does that make the others if they are not good enough to keep for them selfs. did you look at the new photo does she not look like a staff then


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

krrbl123 said:


> Right i did ask the vet about scaning ITs £37 plus the price of 2 consultation fees they told me, thats another £50 i know i said oney not a problem, thats why i asked about a home visit one, is the feeling one not good enough. can someone give me a number for a mobile then please.


Well you were warned it wasn't cheap,so if money isn't a problem get her to the vets if you can't afford a scan how the hell are you going to afford a c-section if she needs one ?


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

krrbl123 said:


> But they say you only get one good one out of a litter so what does that make the others if they are not good enough to keep for them selfs. did you look at the new photo does she not look like a staff then


They say who does?
I doubt you know any " Show Breeders "


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

It has now been a week since you were advised to get her scanned or vet checked to confirm pregnancy


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

They said to have her scanned she had to be over 35 days and she was not, but thats why im asking for a mobile scanner phone number has anyone got one, please


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

ive read it on forums not sure if it is this one or stafford bull terrier one.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

krrbl123 said:


> They said to have her scanned she had to be over 35 days and she was not, but thats why im asking for a mobile scanner phone number has anyone got one, please


That is not correct the ideal time for scanning is 28 - 30 days when the foetus' are small enough to be counted  and if your vet charges 2 consultation fees plus the scanning fee I would think about changing your vet, have you enquired how much a ceasar will be both in hours and emergency!!!!

I am sorry but you have gone into this with your eyes closed you are obviously not prepared for the impending birth with no whelping box etc do you have a heat lamp???


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

Oh right,that's why breeders have such a difficult time deciding on a pup to keep then....makes sense now  There is one with CH writen all over it and the rest with rubbish on them if only lol 

Nearly as good as the question how do you pick a CH out of a litter of 6


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

we have got a whelping box my husband made one , also a emergency number, no heat lamp i think its warm enough, and the vets said £800 to £1000 for a c-section.


----------



## Dennyboy (Jan 3, 2008)

krrbl123 said:


> But they say you only get one good one out of a litter so what does that make the others if they are not good enough to keep for them selfs. did you look at the new photo does she not look like a staff then


So are you breeding to keep the whole litter then, or is there a difference for you to get rid of the ones you aren't keeping 

So what about your new pup owners,you are saying its ok to breed an un-known dog to a known dog,what is stopping them thinking it was ok for you to do why not them,and so the circle continues,more un-reg un-tested dogs?


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

also in the book of the bitch it say scanning at 25 days is 2 early.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

krrbl123 said:


> we have got a whelping box my husband made one , also a emergency number, no heat lamp i think its warm enough, and the vets said £800 to £1000 for a c-section.


Is that emergency prices???

And with the british weather we could have snow tomorrow


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

krrbl123 said:


> also in the book of the bitch it say scanning at 25 days is 2 early.


didnt say 25 days I said 28 - 30 which is when we have ours done and yes, I am one of those that breed for the Champion puppy and then get rid of the rest!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## Dennyboy (Jan 3, 2008)

tashi said:


> didnt say 25 days I said 28 - 30 which is when we have ours done and yes, I am one of those that breed for the Champion puppy and then get rid of the rest!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


 OMG you mean when you breed you are only looking to keep one


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

well there you go just keep breeding for your own needs, and yes that was for emergency prices


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

tashi said:


> didnt say 25 days I said 28 - 30 which is when we have ours done and yes, I am one of those that breed for the Champion puppy and then get rid of the rest!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


You forgot the "to who ever" bit lol 

These are the same vets who won't or can't take bloods to be tested,so how in gods name would they do a c-section?

Would you put your bitch into there hands I'm damn sure I wouldn't.

Kerri,I don't know of any moblie scanners in your area,I've always taken mine to the vets for a check and scanning.


----------



## Dennyboy (Jan 3, 2008)

krrbl123 said:


> well there you go just keep breeding for your own needs, and yes that was for emergency prices


And you are breeding for??? 

New TV? **** and beer maybe?


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

krrbl123 said:


> well there you go just keep breeding for your own needs, and yes that was for emergency prices


That I will but the difference is ours is to further the breed  I wish you luck when the time arrives


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

well i will phone another vet, but in the post before i did say i asked again and they said they recommend you to someone that does.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

krrbl123 said:


> well i will phone another vet, but in the post before i did say i asked again and they said they recommend you to someone that does.


Does the same apply to out of hours regarding c-sections,if it does you could well have a crisis on your hands while they referr you.
Change vets,get her scanned etc....your bitch should be top priority,not the costs!


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

I feel so sorry for this bitch and the puppies to come!


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> I feel so sorry for this bitch and the puppies to come!


I feel sorry for the dog as well as the pups Alan - why do you feel sorry for the poster?


----------



## Dennyboy (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

Thats very grown up of you mrsdusty why are you insulting me like that


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

krrbl123 said:


> Thats very grown up of you mrsdusty why are you insulting me like that


If you want to act like an adult then do the responsible thing by your dog and pups - get all the necessary health checks. Also have her registered at a vets where she can have necessary treatment ie scans and c section if need be.

Why have you got your dog pregnant and not giving her the care she needs?


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

So that gives you the right to call me a bitch does it, she will be getting all pregnancy checks but they said it was to early , but you still have not give a good answer to why you are calling me a bitch


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

what has this place turned intok.c klu klux klan!!!!


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

yer you come on here for friendly chat but you get called a bitch


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

krrbl123 said:


> So that gives you the right to call me a bitch does it, she will be getting all pregnancy checks but they said it was to early , but you still have not give a good answer to why you are calling me a bitch


Listen save your energy for your dog. The way I have seen you talk to people and the way you disregard useful information for the welfare of your innocent dog makes me think that bitch is way too mild for the likes of you.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

The general opinion is that this dog has been breed with little thought or preperation going into the mating., an opinion I would have to agree with BUt , it's done now, you're all animal lovers you've said your piece how about you all pull together and try and help to make a bad situation good, Reckon you can do that! sure you can!
regards
sue
xx


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

Tashi i hope you are taking note of what your members are talking like, i hope you treat everyone the same on the forum.


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

I have tried with others but then others join in for fun.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

I think maybe people are rather upset about this because of the amount of unwanted dogs there are currently in the rescues, - you look on the MT website they normally have loads of staffies, and if they are being dropped by the PF this should tell you that supply has exceeded demand. I really think you should have done more homework, it is a buyers market at the moment, I know breeders who have worked hard on the stock for many many years, they are in fortunate positions now whereby most pups are sold prior to being born, this does not come overnight you really do have to work at it and know what you are doing. Also where the money is concerned, 
I am not going to get on to you or be rude, whats done is done, and I hope for the sake of the dog and her future pups that when the others come round and give you advise that you will listen. 
Another thing to consider is, saying your dog had 9 pups and only five sold - what would you do with the others, would you let them be sold cheap not really caring about the kind of home they were going to?? This does happen. Also assuming that 2 that you sold did not work out in their new homes - would you take them back?? there is a lot to consider when having pups

Finally, I do not think you are a bad person, do not think that I am saying that, and I sincerely hope that everything works out for the best.
regards
sue


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

Well i have 4 homes at the moment, but i will not let them go to anyone, we keep getting people stopping us in the street when we are walking both dogs together saying how stunning they are, there is also someone in the vets that like the dad so may also want one, so thats 5. But surely if she is, dont they have a small litter for there first, in the (botb) it says they have between 4&6 pups.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

Well thats great if you have four homes already, hope that everybody calms down and gives you as much support as they can.
regards
Sue


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

krrbl123 said:


> Well i have 4 homes at the moment, but i will not let them go to anyone, we keep getting people stopping us in the street when we are walking both dogs together saying how stunning they are, there is also someone in the vets that like the dad so may also want one, so thats 5. But surely if she is, dont they have a small litter for there first, in the (botb) it says they have between 4&6 pups.


Just let me say.. Not one has a home until you have been paid.. A lesson I learnt a long time ago with horses.. Sounds money orientated doesn't it? But its very true.


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

Well the 4 homes already im not taking any money for, because me and a my mate with dog are having them and the others are family and work mate, if there are any i have to sell it will be to cover vet checks and worming, thats all


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

clare7577 said:


> what has this place turned intok.c klu klux klan!!!!


I think people are so cross because animals deserve the best care possible, or at least basic care. If you do not take your pet to the vet when veterinary treatment is required, that is neglect. It has nothing to do with the KC, that is a totally seperate issue.

No health tests have been carried out here, and in the case of Staffies, that seems more serious than most, as hereditary diseases in the breed are potentially fatal.

This thread started off with people trying to give helpful advice, but that has been ignored and this in whelp bitch is not getting the care she needs. Considering whelping is potentially fatal for the bitch and pups, I can see why people would get upset.


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

But i have not said she wont be going to the vet i asked and they told me she had to be 35 days plus


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> The general opinion is that this dog has been breed with little thought or preperation going into the mating., an opinion I would have to agree with BUt , it's done now, you're all animal lovers you've said your piece how about you all pull together and try and help to make a bad situation good, Reckon you can do that! sure you can!
> regards
> sue
> xx


She has been offered advice time and time again, get thebitch checked by a vet as she has said money is not a problem and time and time again she makes excuses, I live 20 miles away from a vet and dont drive BUT i still manage to get my 2 to the vets so why cant she? 
She doesn't answer proper questions and is bickering with everyone when they write something she doesn't like. So how can we pull together when she wont accept good honest advice?


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

she is hear so talk like an adult, make excuses about what


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

krrbl123 said:


> she is hear so talk like an adult, make excuses about what


about taking your bitch to the vets, why cant you do it?


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

because they told me to bring her after 35 days, she is in between now her first time was the 22nd june and then 4 days after that, so she could only be 35 days tomorrow, but i never said i was not taking her to the vets


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

krrbl123 said:


> because they told me to bring her after 35 days, she is in between now her first time was the 22nd june and then 4 days after that, so she could only be 35 days tomorrow, but i never said i was not taking her to the vets


Urm yeah u did  U should have taken her anyway just for a general check up especailly as u have done no other health checks


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

The point is, if your bitch is in whelp, you need ot start worming at 42 days. If you do not know, how can you so this?

It is clear your vet is not experienced in dog breeding (I have enquired at a CC vets in PAH an dfoudn them useless!) so it would be best if you get another vet. 

She COULD be over 35 days now, you need to take her to be scanned by an experienced vet ASAP.


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

loke i said in a earlier post i will phoning another vet tomorrow, i was also gonna ask about worming but did not want to ask you lot coz of the responce, but i wormed her the week before i breed her and that one lasts for 3 months, is it a different wormer she has to have.


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

In your original post you said she was mated 22nd June so today she would be 39 days and then you said she mated again 3 days after so that would make her 36 days - please stop shilly shallying about with this bitch and take her to a proper vets to find out what is going on.


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

kerry, can i ask what area you are please?


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

harlow, essex, the one im gonna phone tomorrow is call kew i think


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

Jo P said:


> In your original post you said she was mated 22nd June so today she would be 39 days and then you said she mated again 3 days after so that would make her 36 days - please stop shilly shallying about with this bitch and take her to a proper vets to find out what is going on.


I thought she explained this is an earlier post. Kerrie knows she's done wrong don't you think out time would be better spent trying to help.
Let those who are without sin cast the first stone!regards
sue


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

oh, i do know of a mobile scanner, but we are in kent? it really is the best thing you can do now for your girl and also you will know to give her all the right things she will need, ie the worming , extra food etc


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> I thought she explained this is an earlier post. Kerrie knows she's done wrong don't you think out time would be better spent trying to help.
> Let those who are without sin cast the first stone!regards
> sue


i agree, lets just try and give kerry any help she will need now as whelping a litter is certainly not easy nor caring for a litter either, so just let her know that there is help here if and when she needs it??? it can be a really scary experiance also and very worrying!


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

DoubleTrouble said:


> I thought she explained this is an earlier post. Kerrie knows she's done wrong don't you think out time would be better spent trying to help.
> Let those who are without sin cast the first stone!regards
> sue


This is an open forum - you post what you want to and I'll post what I want OK???
I'll be the one without sin seen as I've never bred a litter in my life - dont quote the chuffing bible at me I am 42 years old and will have whatever opinion I see fit, about whatever subject I see fit to comment on.
On that note goodnight


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

is scanning the best, someone else said why scan when the vet can feel but then i read feeling can cause miscarrige


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

krrbl123 said:


> is scanning the best, someone else said why scan when the vet can feel but then i read feeling can cause miscarrige


How many times are you going to ask that question? Ring your vet tomorrow and get your bitch scanned, stop asking the same thing over and over again, how many times do you need to be given the same advice to get it???


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

Ok,I am one of the members here and it's an understatement to say I'm not happy L2 is a very serious condition that does not have a cure,it can only be managed,even a puppy as young as six months can have full blown fits through getting excited as sbt's do.
Some dogs are pts as a result,
HC is an eye condition which can lead to total blindness in dog by the time they are 18 months old.
We have DNA tests available to test for these conditions,to eliminate any carriers and affecteds from a breeding programme.

If your bitch is a carrier which is possible she will produce carrier's FACT,if these are then mated to a carrier they will produce affected puppies FACT.
She may even be affected whitch WILL produce afftected pups.
Get your bitch a proper vet,test for these conditions and get her scanned asap.
She didn't ask to be mated and have pups,that was your choice,do the best for your bitch and her puppies which means scanning and testing!


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

no one has answered about feeling thats why when you here all different things thats why im asking so dont talk to me like please


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

Are you aware of the speicail diets that your dog is going to need Kerries, are you also aware of the arrangement s that you will need to make when she whelps.

I do not breed - so I cannot answer for you but you need to be collecting as many newpapers asyou can. A welping box need to be arranged somewhere quite, out of draughts and secure (from wandering children and other pets) , The only one i recall seeing was one my dad made once - I can explain it verbally but no time to write it down.
all the best.
And I hope for the sake of the dog and her pups that you get the advise you need, and more importantly you take that advise.

I'm off now, shall not be around for a few days but will catch you when I get back.
regards
Sue


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks we have made a whelping box with a ledge round that we see on a picture, thanks


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

sallyanne said:


> Ok,I am one of the members here and it's an understatement to say I'm not happy L2 is a very serious condition that does not have a cure,it can only be managed,even a puppy as young as six months can have full blown fits through getting excited as sbt's do.
> Some dogs are pts as a result,
> HC is an eye condition which can lead to total blindness in dog by the time they are 18 months old.
> We have DNA tests available to test for these conditions,to eliminate any carriers and affecteds from a breeding programme.
> ...


Sallyanne
I think the post you have just made ouzes the compassion you have for the breed, I admire your knowledge, Without trying to sound disrespectful could it not have been said with a nicer tone.

I don't think it is in the best interests of this dog if Kerrie is driven away. Please all off you swallow hard, bite you tongue and help


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

Everyone has repeatedly suggested _scanning_. Not feeling, and feeling is best done at around 3 weeks anyway, which is long gone. Scanning is harmless to your bitch and you will be able to get an idea of how many pups to expect aswell if the vet is experienced.

The wormer she needs is not the same as a normal wormer. It is a daily dose from day 42 until 2 days after whelping. It is to protect the puppies from potentially fatal roundworm.

You need to really get to know what you're doing in the next few weeks, (you should already know all of this. Everyone has to start somewhere, but this is basic information) or you risk your bitch dying during or after whelping and maybe all the puppies too.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Sallyanne
> I think the post you have just made ouzes the compassion you have for the breed, I admire your knowledge, Without trying to sound disrespectful could it not have been said with a nicer tone.
> 
> I don't think it is in the best interests of this dog if Kerrie is driven away. Please all off you swallow hard, bite you tongue and help


It's already been said numerous times in a "nicer tone". People are sick and tired of this person, good advice has been given and disregarded on previous threads, people are only posting because they care about the poor bitch and puppies. Some people are incapable of taking advice and unfortunatly it's not her that will suffer but the dogs.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Sallyanne
> I think the post you have just made ouzes the compassion you have for the breed, I admire your knowledge, Without trying to sound disrespectful could it not have been said with a nicer tone.
> 
> I don't think it is in the best interests of this dog if Kerrie is driven away. Please all off you swallow hard, bite you tongue and help


There is no easy way to say you maybe breeding carriers or affected puppies,I have seen the end result of these terrible diseases and what owners and breeders have gone through.

How would you feel if you brought an affected puppy and at six months old it had to be pts,when this could have been avoided.
The truth hurts and i'm sorry but the future of my breed and the welfare of this bitch and her pups outweigh any feelings I have towards Kerri.

Not giving this bitch and her pups which never asked to be in this situation proper care is neglect and cruelty in my opinion.


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

dont worry then i wont ask for your help anymore, bye


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> It's already been said numerous times in a "nicer tone". People are sick and tired of this person, good advice has been given and disregarded on previous threads, people are only posting because they care about the poor bitch and puppies. Some people are incapable of taking advice and unfortunatly it's not her that will suffer but the dogs.


I agree entirely. As I said earlier at the start of this thread, people tried to offer helpful advice, despite the neglect of health testing and other info that came to light on earlier threads.

However, it seems the OP is happy to ask for advice, but then when it is given by experienced breeders, especially one in the same breed, it is ignored or questioned.

I really hope for the sake of this bitch and puppies she gets scanned ASAP and wormed, fed and whelped properly.

Also, krrbl123, you woudl be best getting a heat lamp regardless of the ambient temperature. Puppies cannot regulate their own body tempreture for the first 3 weeks of their lives and are at serious risk of hypothermia.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Sallyanne
> I think the post you have just made ouzes the compassion you have for the breed, I admire your knowledge, Without trying to sound disrespectful could it not have been said with a nicer tone.
> 
> I don't think it is in the best interests of this dog if Kerrie is driven away. Please all off you swallow hard, bite you tongue and help


I have re read and re read Sally Annes post and I have to say it was very informative, constructive and factual. it wasn't rude it was based on facts.

Dont see why it needs to be said with a 'nicer tone'.

Golly gosh.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

mrsdusty said:


> I have re read and re read Sally Annes post and I have to say it was very informative, constructive and factual. it wasn't rude it was based on facts.
> 
> Dont see why it needs to be said with a 'nicer tone'.
> 
> Golly gosh.


Thanks,
You are right it's fact.This bitch never asked to be placed in this situation,if you can't afford a scan how in gods name are you going to pay for a c-section?
If money wasn't an issue as Kerri keeps telling us this bitch would have been scanned and tested by now.Any normal person I know wants the best for their bitch and any pups she may have.

Unless she is seeking attention and yes I've seen this before on forums!


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

sallyanne said:


> Thanks,
> You are right it's fact.This bitch never asked to be placed in this situation,if you can't afford a scan how in gods name are you going to pay for a c-section?
> If money wasn't an issue as Kerri keeps telling us this bitch would have been scanned and tested by now.Any normal person I know wants the best for their bitch and any pups she may have.
> 
> Unless she is seeking attention and yes I've seen this before on forums!


eeerm i was also thinkin the same thing-ATTENTION SEEKER..


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

I am actually quite ashamed to be a part of this, I hope you are all so pure and innocent as you claim to be - saints the lot of you by the sounds of it, Me I am obviously not up to the standard required on this forum, 
regards
sue


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> I am actually quite ashamed to be a part of this, I hope you are all so pure and innocent as you claim to be - saints the lot of you by the sounds of it, Me I am obviously not up to the standard required on this forum,
> regards
> sue


I am far from a saint...


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

cavrooney said:


> I am far from a saint...


Speak for yourself!

I am Saint Dusty LOL watch out my halo dont slip and poke ya in the eye lol


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

mrsdusty said:


> Speak for yourself!
> 
> I am Saint Dusty LOL watch out my halo dont slip and poke ya in the eye lol


.... Well Saint Dusty watch that halo... it may get ya in to trouble..


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> I am actually quite ashamed to be a part of this, I hope you are all so pure and innocent as you claim to be - saints the lot of you by the sounds of it, Me I am obviously not up to the standard required on this forum,
> regards
> sue


if you look at the start of this thread, people have trie dot give advice. It was ignored. There was another thread (deleted) not so long ago from thsi poster saying her bitch had been repeatedly mated in circumstances that coudl have caused seriosu harm to either the dog or the bitch. It then transpired that the bitch was not KC registered and health tests had not been done.

So, people suggested as it was very early on in the pregnancy (days) the bitch could have the 'mismate' jab, get the health tests done, then remate the bitch next season, so approx six months time. it was pointed out the potential health problems faced by the litter (as Sal has mentioned, fits and blindness potentially having to lead to euthanasia at less than a year old) and that these problems could easily be prevented by testing.

The owner ignored all the advice and is clearly willing to risk her puppies being fatally ill.

If you want to breed, you find out all you need to know before breeding, so as to ensure the welfare of the bitch and pups you breed. this person has not done that, and then when she has asked for advice, has blatantly refused to take it.

Why would anyone find that NOT frustrating? Imagien some poor new owner finding their beloved dog had to be PTS. How would you feel if one of your dogs ended up being PTS and then you found out the breeder coudl have prevented the cause, and knew that?


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

cavrooney said:


> .... Well Saint Dusty watch that halo... it may get ya in to trouble..


She'll be busy, she's already keeping an eye on her pearly coat!


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

jackson said:


> She'll be busy, she's already keeping an eye on her pearly coat!


i like to dress up


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

Ok,May I suggest that you read the following link and make your own minds up,Parbeau kennels UK Home of Staffordshire Bull Terriers & Bulldogs |
I care passionatly about my breed and it's welfare and it's future,the damage is done but can be put right.

Kerri you can still get this bitch L2/HC tested.It's important,it's not a made up condition,it's real and DOES affect dogs.


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

mrsdusty said:


> i like to dress up


Well, I can lend you a crown if your halo keeps slipping?


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

Well my final note on this one
you know the saying
Like a dog with a bone
Hopefully, soon those of you who find it funny will find someone or something else to pick on! Then this thread can sink to the bottom of the pile! where it deserves to be!


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Well my final note on this one
> you know the saying
> Like a dog with a bone
> Hopefully, soon those of you who find it funny will find someone or something else to pick on! Then this thread can sink to the bottom of the pile! where it deserves to be!


There is NOTHING funny about it. Maybe have a read of the link Sallyanne has just posted?


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Well my final note on this one
> you know the saying
> Like a dog with a bone
> Hopefully, soon those of you who find it funny will find someone or something else to pick on! Then this thread can sink to the bottom of the pile! where it deserves to be!


friggin heck, who rattled ur cage? has someone pi$$ed on your chips???


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

jackson said:


> Well, I can lend you a crown if your halo keeps slipping?


No ta I only like me halos,,,, only the best is good enough for me LOL


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Well my final note on this one
> you know the saying
> Like a dog with a bone
> Hopefully, soon those of you who find it funny will find someone or something else to pick on! Then this thread can sink to the bottom of the pile! where it deserves to be!


So are you saying that you agree with breeding a dog with no kc or health tests..


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Well my final note on this one
> you know the saying
> Like a dog with a bone
> Hopefully, soon those of you who find it funny will find someone or something else to pick on! Then this thread can sink to the bottom of the pile! where it deserves to be!


I really don't think anyone finds it funny, frustrating and annoying yes, funny no!


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

jackson said:


> There is NOTHING funny about it. Maybe have a read of the link Sallyanne has just posted?


I have read and spoken to Sallyanne with nothing but respect, which alas is more then I have for you now. Sallyanne has posted nothing but constructive replies on here, I would not even begin to compare he with half of you lot of trouble causers, call yourself animal lovers, don't make me laff!


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> I really don't think anyone finds it funny, frustrating and annoying yes, funny no!


well said ...


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> I have read and spoken to Sallyanne with nothing but respect, which alas is more then I have for you now. Sallyanne has posted nothing but constructive replies on here, I would not even begin to compare he with half of you lot of trouble causers, call yourself animal lovers, don't make me laff!


Who exactly is that aimed at then?


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Well my final note on this one
> you know the saying
> Like a dog with a bone
> Hopefully, soon those of you who find it funny will find someone or something else to pick on! Then this thread can sink to the bottom of the pile! where it deserves to be!


Jeez Us So you obviously find it okay to breed a bitch in this manner even although you know about Health tests etc.. required. Maybe in the future a thread by yourself will be similiar me thinks


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> I have read and spoken to Sallyanne with nothing but respect, which alas is more then I have for you now. Sallyanne has posted nothing but constructive replies on here, I would not even begin to compare he with half of you lot of trouble causers, call yourself animal lovers, don't make me laff!


How dare you!! That is slanderous. My animals want for nothing. They are happy, healthy and well loved. What gives you the right to say things like that?


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> I have read and spoken to Sallyanne with nothing but respect, which alas is more then I have for you now. Sallyanne has posted nothing but constructive replies on here, I would not even begin to compare he with half of you lot of trouble causers, call yourself animal lovers, don't make me laff!


If the members you are calling so called trouble makers just ignored these types of threads from Unresponsible Pet Breeders then we would not be Animal Lovers IMO


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

I have you read all this members threads and posts and not just this one?
I think you should it may open your eyes..
Then you might see why we are ingnoring her.


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Double Troubll here is advice you have posted about Buying a Puppy


But if you are considering more reason to carefully check where the stock has come from
Please don't give your money to the puppy farmers and don't be fooled by them either,. 


Sooooooo DOH!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

I think it's time this thread was closed,the info is available if other prospective breeders want to find the it.

I have done all I can regarding advise and proper care of a bitch that never should have been placed in such a situation.

All I can say now is Kerri,please take onboard all of the advise given,you are not the only who cares about Tia,her pups and their future.


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> I have read and spoken to Sallyanne with nothing but respect, which alas is more then I have for you now. Sallyanne has posted nothing but constructive replies on here, I would not even begin to compare he with half of you lot of trouble causers, call yourself animal lovers, don't make me laff!


As you quoted me, I assume it was me you were referring to. As you can see by my quoted posts from early on in the thread, I had tried to be helpful, but the advice has not been taken, and it really is like banging your head against a brick wall. It doesn't matter how advice is offered to this poster, she is not going to take it.

I do not count myself as perfect, by no means, but my animals get absolutely everything they need and more and I ensure any dog I breed from is up to standard and properly health tested.

_I woudl personally be inclined to think she is from the photo, but as others have said, it is impossible to tell from a photo, and a bitch having a phantom can show all the signs. Has she got any discharge at all or is she off her food at all?

She does need to be scanned really to confirm any pregnancy. Otherwise you risk over-feeding a bitch that isn't pregnant.

Glad you bought BOTB. What are you feeding your girl? Have you got a whel;ping box sorted etc? Do you need any help of where to get things?_

_After about 24 days the foetuses change shape from round to a kind of sausage shape. It is harder for the vet to feel anything reliably then until later on.

A scan is harmless and will be useful to give an approx estimate of the size of litter, (in an experienced scanner) especially helpful if someone hasn't whelped a bitch before. It only costs about £30 and aside from anything else, it is nice to see the little heartbeats!

krrbl123, a crate/cage isn't suitable for whelping, as, as you say, it would be hard to get to your bitch if you need to. Also, tiny pups can get caught in the mesh. A proper whelping box is essential IMO, although costly.

You will also probably need a puppy pen when the pups get older, and more newspaper than you can ever imagine!_

_The point is, if your bitch is in whelp, you need ot start worming at 42 days. If you do not know, how can you so this?

It is clear your vet is not experienced in dog breeding (I have enquired at a CC vets in PAH an dfoudn them useless!) so it would be best if you get another vet.

She COULD be over 35 days now, you need to take her to be scanned by an experienced vet ASAP._


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

mrsdusty said:


> How dare you!! That is slanderous. My animals want for nothing. They are happy, healthy and well loved. What gives you the right to say things like that?


The word you are looking for darling is Libel NOT slanderous


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> The word you are looking for darling is Libel NOT slanderous


And the word for this post is Sarcasm!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> The word you are looking for darling is Libel NOT slanderous


Don't you call me darling. You would be so lucky. And the word is SLANDEROUS. i bet you are one of them born again christian type peeps. get off your high horse and look in the mirror and get your toffee out of ya gob.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

clueless said:


> Double Troubll here is advice you have posted about Buying a Puppy
> 
> But if you are considering more reason to carefully check where the stock has come from
> Please don't give your money to the puppy farmers and don't be fooled by them either,.
> ...


Sooooooooooooo
As far as I am concerned this is nothing to do with buying a puppy, it's about breeding, and ensuring that a situation that should never have happened is rectified with minimal suffering to both the bitch and the pups. Get you facts right before you quote me in future.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> The word you are looking for darling is Libel NOT slanderous


Well I can only see one trouble causer on this thread! What advice have you actually offered? Or have you just come along to cause trouble?


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> The word you are looking for darling is Libel NOT slanderous


very childish indeed....


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

mrsdusty said:


> Don't you call me darling. You would be so lucky. And the word is SLANDEROUS. i bet you are one of them born again christian type peeps. get off your high horse and look in the mirror and get your toffee out of ya gob.


Love it on m,y high horse I can see whats going on below me!


----------



## TiffanyLouise (Jul 23, 2008)

mrsdusty said:


> Don't you call me darling. You would be so lucky. And the word is SLANDEROUS. i bet you are one of them born again christian type peeps. get off your high horse and look in the mirror and get your toffee out of ya gob.


Sorry you are wrong Dusty!
If an accusation is written then it becomes libel and i didnt see DT refer that comment towards you anyway
What is the problem on here tonight?


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

cavrooney said:


> very childish indeed....


Perhaps you should tell this to all the people who ganged up on the original poster, no - I didn't think you would!


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Double Trouble I had you as a Caring Animal Person going by some of your posts. So can I ask you ehy you think this OP should be treated with respect etc.... when advise has been given in the past and present re her Bitch

You have been posting things like

I wa is a very difficult situation last year, a lady who had lost a dog of just 2 years she emailed me pictures of three puppies she was considering for my advise, the moment I saw them I knew they were PF (the breeder had spun such a tale and oh was it convincing). To make it worse I even reconized the woman holding up one of the pups so there was no doubt, One pup was roughly sticthing about an inch below its botton eye - I asked for an explaination and was told it endrwhateverthaticantspell so I'll say cherry eye or third eyelid. Load of rubbishthe stictching was an inch away from the eye. Which brings me to ask - what do i do, Do I stop these puppies getting a wonderful home by telling the truth to someone who has asked.
Or do I just let her buy the pup and cause even more misery for the next litter, and the next and the next.

sometime you know I hate people!

So what happens to Pups that may be Carriers or indeed Affected with this disease that Kerri has been advised about, would you not prefer to stop Ill Puppies being born or prefer to cause more misery for the next litter and the next


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

an abusive attack on a person's character or good name; defamation; denigration

That is the definition of slanderous and what double trouble said is exactly that. Over and out.


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Well I can only see one trouble causer on this thread! What advice have you actually offered? Or have you just come along to cause trouble?


Obviously for Trouble imo as she does not agree with some Unresponsible Breeding


----------



## TiffanyLouise (Jul 23, 2008)

mrsdusty said:


> an abusive attack on a person's character or good name; defamation; denigration
> 
> That is the definition of slanderous and what double trouble said is exactly that. Over and out.


But she didnt direct it solely at you did she?


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Well I can only see one trouble causer on this thread! What advice have you actually offered? Or have you just come along to cause trouble?


I would suggest that you look at every single thread that I have made since joining this forum. I am saddened to say that this thread has angered me beyond belief, it is not that I agree with what has happened here, it is the way the hyena's have come to feed, I really was hoping that there could be a good outcome her with both the bitch and the pups getting the help and attention they deserved, There is much knowledge on this forum, and in my opinion on this occassion it has been wasted.
regards
sue


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

TiffanyLouise said:


> But she didnt direct it solely at you did she?


Does the trouble follow you or do you follow the trouble?


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Sooooooooooooo
> As far as I am concerned this is nothing to do with buying a puppy, it's about breeding, and ensuring that a situation that should never have happened is rectified with minimal suffering to both the bitch and the pups. Get you facts right before you quote me in future.


Certainly So its okay to breed Poor maybe Ill pups then but not okay to buy them LOL wtf


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> I would suggest that you look at every single thread that I have made since joining this forum. I am saddened to say that this thread has angered me beyond belief, it is not that I agree with what has happened here, it is the way the hyena's have come to feed, I really was hoping that there could be a good outcome her with both the bitch and the pups getting the help and attention they deserved, There is much knowledge on this forum, and in my opinion on this occassion it has been wasted.
> regards
> sue


So who exactly are you refering to as "hyena's"? If YOU look at every single post by the people you are directing that accusation at I think you will see they are the very people that give good advice to numerous people on a daily basis.


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Perhaps you should tell this to all the people who ganged up on the original poster, no - I didn't think you would!


Like i said if you looked at ALL THE THREADS started by this member you would see that she as had lots of good advice and help,but she just wont listen..
I also asked if you agree with breeding from a none kc bitch with no health checks ?


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

TiffanyLouise said:


> But she didnt direct it solely at you did she?


No it was directed at people at general who replied to this thread, me being one of them. That is a defamation of my character.

Look I dont know who you are, and quite frankly I am not going to spend my time explaining why I used the word slanderous.

but I spend a fair amount of time in the courts dealing with legalities and I do have quite a good grasp of the english language. ta.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

whose next? lol ding ding, round three lmao


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> I would suggest that you look at every single thread that I have made since joining this forum. I am saddened to say that this thread has angered me beyond belief, it is not that I agree with what has happened here, it is the way the hyena's have come to feed, I really was hoping that there could be a good outcome her with both the bitch and the pups getting the help and attention they deserved, There is much knowledge on this forum, and in my opinion on this occassion it has been wasted.
> regards
> sue


Please read the start of the Thread SHE HAS HAD GOOD ADVISE and ignoring it, its now 8days later and Bitch still not scanned WHY because Vet gave her a Price


----------



## TiffanyLouise (Jul 23, 2008)

clueless said:


> Certainly So its okay to breed Poor maybe Ill pups then but not okay to buy them LOL wtf


She didnt say that, god you're acting as dense as kerry now 
Its very late i think we should all go to bed 
Its another day tomorrow


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> So who exactly are you refering to as "hyena's"? If YOU look at every single post by the people you are directing that accusation at I think you will see they are the very people that give good advice to numerous people on a daily basis.


I feel that some people are just looking for an arguement, and don't really care who with, Yes I agreed this dog should never have been breed, BUT - it was - we cannot turn back time unforunately, righly or wrongly all I did was try to calm the situation and look what this has turned into. OK I used the wrong word I said Hyena's when I should have said sheep - one person says something bad and everyone else thinks it's OK to follow suit.
regards
sue


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

TiffanyLouise said:


> She didnt say that, god you're acting as dense as kerry now


Keep your comments to yourself thanks if they cannot be constructive. Read the post where Trouble hates people sometimes and then use your fingersand of course engage your grey matter at the same time


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

And for your information having been recently involved with a very sad case I feel that breeding laws should be tightened up considerably, and I mean considerably. One saying I have always believed in is 'a dog is for life' I really have no more time for these silly games.
regards
sue


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> I feel that some people are just looking for an arguement, and don't really care who with, Yes I agreed this dog should never have been breed, BUT - it was - we cannot turn back time unforunately, righly or wrongly all I did was try to calm the situation and look what this has turned into. OK I used the wrong word I said Hyena's when I should have said sheep - one person says something bad and everyone else thinks it's OK to follow suit.
> regards
> sue


I really don't see that you have a point? If you do could you at least point me in the general direction? Apart from insulting people what are you hoping to achieve?


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

clueless said:


> Keep your comments to yourself thanks if they cannot be constructive. Read the post where Trouble hates people sometimes and then use your fingersand of course engage your grey matter at the same time


Yes engage your grey and read it again this time in the context in which it was intended.


----------



## TiffanyLouise (Jul 23, 2008)

clueless said:


> Keep your comments to yourself thanks if they cannot be constructive. Read the post where Trouble hates people sometimes and then use your fingersand of course engage your grey matter at the same time


Well i have watched this thread all night and i have used my discretion until now
You have all descended on kerry like a pack of wolves tearing her to bits, she's made a mistake a silly mistake
Could not just one or two of you pm her and explain to her what she should be doing?
No you couldn't, you had to go in for the kill
You should all be ashamed


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> I really don't see that you have a point? If you do could you at least point me in the general direction? Apart from insulting people what are you hoping to achieve?


I really don't see who I have insulted, apart my requesting calm, Yes I am guilty of standing up for myself, most of my insults, with the exception of one have be directed at the people who have been offensive. You know what they say, if you can't take it don't dish it out.


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

TiffanyLouise said:


> Well i have watched this thread all night and i have used my discretion until now
> You have all descended on kerry like a pack of wolves tearing her to bits, she's made a mistake a silly mistake
> Could not just one or two of you pm her and explain to her what she should be doing?
> No you couldn't, you had to go in for the kill
> You should all be ashamed


kerry as made loads of threads but i think they have been removed she as bin given lots of good help and advice.


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

TiffanyLouise said:


> Well i have watched this thread all night and i have used my discretion until now
> You have all descended on kerry like a pack of wolves tearing her to bits, she's made a mistake a silly mistake
> Could not just one or two of you pm her and explain to her what she should be doing?
> No you couldn't, you had to go in for the kill
> You should all be ashamed


She has been told What she should be doing umpteen times. You Try and see if you can get anywhere. It was not a mistake it was a planned mating from an Unregistered Untested Bitch. Where is the mistake


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> I really don't see who I have insulted, apart my requesting calm, Yes I am guilty of standing up for myself, most of my insults, with the exception of one have be directed at the people who have been offensive. You know what they say, if you can't take it don't dish it out.


So who has dished out insults then other than yourself? Quotes would be nice!


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

TiffanyLouise said:


> Well i have watched this thread all night and i have used my discretion until now
> You have all descended on kerry like a pack of wolves tearing her to bits, she's made a mistake a silly mistake
> Could not just one or two of you pm her and explain to her what she should be doing?
> No you couldn't, you had to go in for the kill
> You should all be ashamed


You weren't here to read the now deleted thread. I tried to PM her then, politely and kindly, and all I got was a sarcastic response.

No-one is tearing anyone to bits, but attemtping to offer constructive advice. However, it has not been taken. You would imagien that when a number of people who are experienced breeders and owners are all saying the same thing, that they have a point.

Despite my strong feelings on the matter, I have not once directed any personal or spiteful remark at Kerry or anyone else for that matter, in this thread or any other.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

TiffanyLouise said:


> Well i have watched this thread all night and i have used my discretion until now
> You have all descended on kerry like a pack of wolves tearing her to bits, she's made a mistake a silly mistake
> Could not just one or two of you pm her and explain to her what she should be doing?
> No you couldn't, you had to go in for the kill
> You should all be ashamed


Hear Hear
That is just what I have been trying to say all night. 
And this is the final result.
What fine examples WE all are. I am annoyed that I got dragged into all this - BUT - it will never happen again.
Goodnight


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Yes engage your grey and read it again this time in the context in which it was intended.


Haha I di I quoted your full post re Puppyfarmers. IMO Kerri mated an untested, unregistered Bitch to a dog who's owner lives nearby and walks in same park. Now imo this type of breeder is the same as a Puppyfarmer. So what about the Poor Puppies that could well be carriers or affecteds


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

TiffanyLouise said:


> Well i have watched this thread all night and i have used my discretion until now
> You have all descended on kerry like a pack of wolves tearing her to bits, she's made a mistake a silly mistake
> Could not just one or two of you pm her and explain to her what she should be doing?
> No you couldn't, you had to go in for the kill
> You should all be ashamed


Kerri knows exactly what she should be doing.
She has been offered good solid advice from myself who owns the same breed,and other members time and time again.I have seen the results of breeding without testing,seeing affected pups is great,don't you think?
Kerri has refused point blank to have this bitch tested,she has point blank refused to get this bitch scanned,she implies money is NOT an issue so what valid reason is there for not giving this bitch proper care ?

Sorry I don't see one if money isn't an issue,my opinion is that money IS an issue and the bitch and her puppies are/will suffer at the hands of a very irresponsible breeder!


----------



## TiffanyLouise (Jul 23, 2008)

Then if she winds people up why dont you just put her on ignore?
If you ignore her she will go elsewhere
I dont think she has a nasty streak, i honestly think she is very naive and doesnt take everything in straight away
I dont think everyone descending on her helps the situation


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

clueless said:


> Haha I di I quoted your full post re Puppyfarmers. IMO Kerri mated an untested, unregistered Bitch to a dog who's owner lives nearby and walks in same park. Now imo this type of breeder is the same as a Puppyfarmer. So what about the Poor Puppies that could well be carriers or affecteds


I am not disputing the fact that she has done that - BUT - it's been done, hopefully I would like to think that she would NOT be stupid enough to make the same mistake twice. Maybe i'm naive for thinking good of people!


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

TiffanyLouise said:


> Then if she winds people up why dont you just put her on ignore?
> If you ignore her she will go elsewhere
> I dont think she has a nasty streak, i honestly think she is very naive and doesnt take everything in straight away
> I dont think everyone descending on her helps the situation


Putting someone on ignore does not help the situation. I have never said she has a nasty streak, I do not agree with you that she is naive!!!! Fortunately for yourself you have not been involved with giving this person advise from the beginning


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

TiffanyLouise said:


> Then if she winds people up why dont you just put her on ignore?
> If you ignore her she will go elsewhere
> I dont think she has a nasty streak, i honestly think she is very naive and doesnt take everything in straight away
> I dont think everyone descending on her helps the situation


Oooo good idea about the ignore button...........


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

Kerri is also on a SBT forum,she has asked the same question as she did on here,she has failed to inform them of a planned mating from an untested unreg bitch,
If you think this is attacking someone I would dread to see the response from experienced Breeders who have campaigned long and hard,plus all the hard work that has gone in to making these tests available,so no more dogs suffer.


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> I am not disputing the fact that she has done that - BUT - it's been done, hopefully I would like to think that she would NOT be stupid enough to make the same mistake twice. Maybe i'm naive for thinking good of people!


Well she was silly enough to mate after being given advise Trouble so you never know what the future holds


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

TiffanyLouise said:


> Then if she winds people up why dont you just put her on ignore?
> If you ignore her she will go elsewhere
> I dont think she has a nasty streak, i honestly think she is very naive and doesnt take everything in straight away
> I dont think everyone descending on her helps the situation


In my case, for the simple reason that she posted on here, saying she ha dbought a book that had been reccomended, so it seemed she was willing to take on and act on advice given.

Aside from that, I hoped that she really would at least take some of it in once she realised the consequences of not doing so.

I can only offer advice, I can't force someone to take it. Sadly, in some cases.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

Whatever anyone of us say or do the bitch is going to have pups, i hope that everything goes OK and that all the pups are healthly and that the mum recovers and that all the pups are found good forever homes, as I said I am not agreeing with whats happened, but we have to hope that the best comes out of a bad situation, and with reference to my post relating to pictures of PF dogs, this is a similar situation, assuming these dogs are born healthy, how would you feel if you were effective is preventing them from going to a good home and living a long and happy life.
regards
sue


----------



## TiffanyLouise (Jul 23, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Oooo good idea about the ignore button...........


Have i said something to upset you AJ?


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

clueless said:


> Well she was silly enough to mate after being given advise Trouble so you never know what the future holds


I am sorry I was not aware that she had sought advise prior to the mating, My posts have related soley to this thread.
regards
sue


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Whatever anyone of us say or do the bitch is going to have pups, i hope that everything goes OK and that all the pups are healthly and that the mum recovers and that all the pups are found good forever homes, as I said I am not agreeing with whats happened, but we have to hope that the best comes out of a bad situation, and with reference to my post relating to pictures of PF dogs, this is a similar situation, assuming these dogs are born healthy, how would you feel if you were effective is preventing them from going to a good home and living a long and happy life.
> regards
> sue


The more bthat go to a good home, living a long and happy life The more space the Puppyfarmer has for more to sell


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

I own a staffie and i think it is disgusting the way people breed them poorly to make some cash and then what happens the pups ends up in a rescue center.
I DONT CARE IF YOU DONT LIKE MY OPION.


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> I am sorry I was not aware that she had sought advise prior to the mating, My posts have related soley to this thread.
> regards
> sue


Exactly Trouble, a lot of her posts have been deleted.So maybe now you may realise why Responsible Breeders/ Members are slightly annoyed


----------



## TiffanyLouise (Jul 23, 2008)

clueless said:


> The more bthat go to a good home, living a long and happy life The more space the Puppyfarmer has for more to sell


Sorry maybe i'm tired but that sentence doesnt make ANY sense to me


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Whatever anyone of us say or do the bitch is going to have pups, i hope that everything goes OK and that all the pups are healthly and that the mum recovers and that all the pups are found good forever homes, as I said I am not agreeing with whats happened, but we have to hope that the best comes out of a bad situation, and with reference to my post relating to pictures of PF dogs, this is a similar situation, assuming these dogs are born healthy, how would you feel if you were effective is preventing them from going to a good home and living a long and happy life.
> regards
> sue


Totally agree with you,I also hope Kerri has a large bank balance because if any of these pups do develop any of the conditions which can be tested for,she will be liable as the breeder.
If I was ever in the position and I had brought a pup in good faith and it turned out to have any of the conditions I would sue the pants of the breeder because it could have been prevented.

As I said it's not to late to test even now,but she's not willing to do this why?
My guess is because it's not cheap but cheaper that than an expensive court case which she is guarenteed to lose.


----------



## TiffanyLouise (Jul 23, 2008)

clueless said:


> Exactly Trouble, a lot of her posts have been deleted.So maybe now you may realise why Responsible Breeders/ Members are slightly annoyed


All the more reason then to just ignore her when she does post?


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

TiffanyLouise said:


> Sorry maybe i'm tired but that sentence doesnt make ANY sense to me


Okay slowly I am nightshift and trying to type lol
The more Pups bought from Puppyfarmers the more room they have and giving them more incentive to keep breeding


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

clueless said:


> Okay slowly I am nightshift and trying to type lol
> The more Pups bought from Puppyfarmers the more room they have and giving them more incentive to keep breeding


I always wondered why you were on so late all the time!


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

TiffanyLouise said:


> All the more reason then to just ignore her when she does post?


It is very difficult when you have Morals


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

jackson said:


> I always wondered why you were on so late all the time!


Bet you thought I was a Lady of the Night


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

At the end of the day this IS a public forum anyone and everyone can and will air their opinions on matters like this.
Kerri was told to get her bitch tested and mate her again when her tests came back she never did this which is odd as she claims to care for her bitch and money is not a problem, she has lied on another thread about the age of her bitch so of course she got everyone's back up especially as everyone including myself offered her sound advice. Sallyanne gave her some brilliant advice and what did kerri do she either mocked it or ignored it! 
I hope to god kerri's bitch does have healthy pups and all is well BUT what happens if they are not healthy or what happens when the pup's lose their appeal? They will end up in a rescue centre like many other staffies and crosses and anything else people feel the need to breed to make money out of.
I have aired my opinion on this matter time and time again because i want to raise awareness for rescue centre's full to the brim with unwanted dogs, for pups that die young because of health checks their breeders didn't want to pay for and for bitches that are used time and time again to make that particular breed worse!
Yes a lot of people have slagged kerri off and the thread has lost its way, I totally agree BUT the people who were giving kerri advice saw and replied to her other threads! 
The posters who think we are all being mean and to hard on kerri clearly DID NOT read her other threads!
Awareness should be created for people who use their animals to make a quick buck and i for one will always do it on a PUBLIC forum so the general PUBLIC can and will always see it!


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

clueless said:


> Bet you thought I was a Lady of the Night


Do they have internet access then? 

I am behind the times!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

cavrooney said:


> I own a staffie and i think it is disgusting the way people breed them poorly to make some cash and then what happens the pups ends up in a rescue center.
> I DONT CARE IF YOU DONT LIKE MY OPION.


Seconded, we have taken on a poorly bred Staffy recently that was going to be tossed on the street, she has been treated like crap and used as a puppy machine without KC reg, health testing or any of the other essentials. Poor girl is a right mess and god knows what happened to all the pups they've churned out of her. Even without that happening it's something I feel strongly about and the thought that someone else is about to do the same to another poor bitch is horrifying, the fact they refuse to take on board the advice they've been given is very frustrating. 

Maybe we should all just shut up and allow this kind of animal cruelty to continue!


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

Sally I think a lot of the diseases that are passed on could be elimated with more research by breeders, I am not argueing that and never would, why it's hard enough to get some harders to ever hipscore let alone anything else. (believe it or not I have been told by several breeders that hipscoring is not that important, and some more amazingly did not even know what it for).


There should be tougher guidelines applied and Breeders should be held more responsible for the offspring they produce.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Seconded, we have taken on a poorly bred Staffy recently that was going to be tossed on the street, she has been treated like crap and used as a puppy machine without KC reg, health testing or any of the other essentials. Poor girl is a right mess and god knows what happened to all the pups they've churned out of her. Even without that happening it's something I feel strongly about and the thought that someone else is about to do the same to another poor bitch is horrifying, the fact they refuse to take on board the advice they've been given is very frustrating.
> 
> Maybe we should all just shut up and allow this kind of animal cruelty to continue!


Sickening isn't it.
They are a breed that so people orientated ,that will do anything to please it's human, and just look how there treated.Abused,tossed aside like an empty chip packet etc 
It's disgraceful.
It makes me so damn angry


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Sally I think a lot of the diseases that are passed on could be elimated with more research by breeders, I am not argueing that and never would, why it's hard enough to get some harders to ever hipscore let alone anything else. (believe it or not I have been told by several breeders that hipscoring is not that important, and some more amazingly did not even know what it for).
> 
> There should be tougher guidelines applied and Breeders should be held more responsible for the offspring they produce.


That I agree with entirely. Sadly, the governement seem to think that dog breeding is a legitamate business.


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

jackson said:


> Do they have internet access then?
> 
> I am behind the times!!!!


Em Yes thats why I am typing LOL


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Seconded, we have taken on a poorly bred Staffy recently that was going to be tossed on the street, she has been treated like crap and used as a puppy machine without KC reg, health testing or any of the other essentials. Poor girl is a right mess and god knows what happened to all the pups they've churned out of her. Even without that happening it's something I feel strongly about and the thought that someone else is about to do the same to another poor bitch is horrifying, the fact they refuse to take on board the advice they've been given is very frustrating.
> 
> Maybe we should all just shut up and allow this kind of animal cruelty to continue!


God year i agree with you and i think this is why this thread as got me so angry becauase until you own a staffie you will never truly realise what a great loyal dog they are they are so loyal to their family and then they get treated like crap


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

clueless said:


> Em Yes thats why I am typing LOL


Is the nurse thing your 'cover' then? 

I wondered how anyone could afford so many dogs, (even small ones!) especially after what they say about nurses pay.....


----------



## TiffanyLouise (Jul 23, 2008)

clueless said:


> Okay slowly I am nightshift and trying to type lol
> The more Pups bought from Puppyfarmers the more room they have and giving them more incentive to keep breeding


Thanks for the explanation lol 
Some of us were up last night with Lindsay welcoming Lucky's kittens into the world


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2008)

We sat in the garden tonight with both of mine running around like loonies,we had visitors,friends around,
12 months ago she refused to go anywhere near them,tonight Tyler and Meg were lying down by the side of her chair and she was feeding them treats.

She commented on the love and affection they both show,she also asked why so many are in rescue,
There are more SBTs trying to find homes than any other breeds or crossbreeds,they are been bred in record numbers and as this thread as highlighted carelessly.They are then dumped for all sorts of reasons,thrown out on the streets to fend for themselves,set on fire,shot with air guns,etc.....

A very sad state of affairs for a breed that is devoted to his human family.


----------



## TiffanyLouise (Jul 23, 2008)

clueless said:


> It is very difficult when you have Morals


I know it is hun
I dont like people being picked on end of
I didnt know the full story and was only commenting on this one thread as DT did
Sorry if in my naivety i have upset or offended anyone, it was not intentional


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

sallyanne said:


> We sat in the garden tonight with both of mine running around like loonies,we had visitors,friends around,
> 12 months ago she refused to go anywhere near them,tonight Tyler and Meg were lying down by the side of her chair and she was feeding them treats.
> 
> She commented on the love and affection they both show,she also asked why so many are in rescue,
> ...


I am with you our rescue center is full with staffies..


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

TiffanyLouise said:


> I know it is hun
> I dont like people being picked on end of
> I didnt know the full story and was only commenting on this one thread as DT did
> Sorry if in my naivety i have upset or offended anyone, it was not intentional


You're as entitled to your opinion as anyone else.


----------



## TiffanyLouise (Jul 23, 2008)

jackson said:


> You're as entitled to your opinion as anyone else.


I know, but not everyone wants to let you give it lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2008)

sallyanne said:


> Sickening isn't it.
> They are a breed that so people orientated ,that will do anything to please it's human, and just look how there treated.Abused,tossed aside like an empty chip packet etc
> It's disgraceful.
> It makes me so damn angry


It is sickening, she's the most loving dog I've ever known in all honesty, far more people orientated than my three. She's becoming my forth btw, going to take her add down tomorrow as we've decided to keep her forever. We've worked extra hard with her this week and she's been great with the other dogs and cats these last 3-4 days, the extra effort will be worth it to ensure she lives the rest of her life happy.


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

TiffanyLouise said:


> Thanks for the explanation lol
> Some of us were up last night with Lindsay welcoming Lucky's kittens into the world


I noticed, bet you are shattered now lol


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

jackson said:


> Is the nurse thing your 'cover' then?
> 
> I wondered how anyone could afford so many dogs, (even small ones!) especially after what they say about nurses pay.....


Hehe Uniform comes in Handy at times LOL especially on a Saturday, good business then


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> It is sickening, she's the most loving dog I've ever known in all honesty, far more people orientated than my three. She's becoming my forth btw, going to take her add down tomorrow as we've decided to keep her forever. We've worked extra hard with her this week and she's been great with the other dogs and cats these last 3-4 days, the extra effort will be worth it to ensure she lives the rest of her life happy.


Aaaw Great to hear that Alan, she will be well looked after and loved the rest of her life


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

This thread is now being closed


----------

